# Toshiba Regza 24PS1 vs Samsung P2370 vs LG 22LE5300



## ankushkool (Mar 12, 2011)

So my hunt for a TV Monitor is still on and i have have shortlisted the below models:

Toshiba Regza 24PS1
Samsung P2370 (TN)
LG 22LE5300 (LED)
Dell U2211H
Sony-KLV-22BX300

Anyone having any ideas which one should i go for? i will be using it for HTPC

Thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dell >> Samsung


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

@ ankush check out samsung P2370MS its a better pick over PX2370 
and is a great monitor u wont regret buying it 
 click here


----------

